# 2012 250 Pro Xs qith TM lower 550 hrs 6900.00



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Clean 250 Pro Xs on my personall bass boat ready to run. Engine only


----------



## DirtTurtle (Oct 15, 2016)

What is the length of the shaft for this engine?


----------

